# rs2 or s2



## geo_34 (Nov 14, 2008)

i have a question regarding rs2 and s2 what it's the difference between them transmission engine ?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

avant vs. coupe is biggest


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterjay85* »_avant vs. coupe is biggest

Uh wrong. The S2 was offered in Coupe, Avant and even Sedan form (however only a few hundred sedans were made)

Also depends on what year s2 vs rs2. S2's came in a 3B form with a 5 speed gear box and a distributor, the later S2 came with a 6 speed box (identical to rs2 except for the code) and a distributorless engine very similar to the rs2, I'll point out the difference between the later s2 and rs2.
Here are some of the main differences:
Turbo. K24 7000 (S2) K24 7200 (RS2)
Injectors, RS2 had larger
FPR, rs2 had smaller
Intercooler, RS2 had larger
Bolt pattern, RS2 had 5x130 (Porsche) and S2 had 5x112(standard audi)
Brakes, S2 had crappy G60 dual pistons, RS2 had Porsche 4 piston
Engine management, RS2 had a 3bar vmap, s2 has a 2.5 bar, also the rs2 tuning was "better"
Front bumpers
rear bumpers and plate holder

There is much much more, however that is a good start.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry my knowledge of 2 cars never offered here isn't as high as yours


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*

Well, read and learn then..........


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid_Hatch* »_Engine management, RS2 had a 3bar *vmap*

Just a regular old 3 bar MAP sensor. the VMAP-D thing is a modern digital alternative. the OEM RS2 MAP sensor is analog (like the stock 2.5 MAP sensor in our cars)


----------

